# 32" PLAZMA IN DASH



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

FOR REAL......




















Last edited by KurupT at Jan 12 2004, 03:06 AM


----------



## Lunchbox (Dec 20, 2003)

Holy shit. What kind of car is it in?


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

it only looks shitty cuz of the wheels, the kar is perfect!













Last edited by KurupT at Jan 12 2004, 04:25 AM


----------



## 1980seville (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Jan 12 2004, 07:24 AM
> *it only looks shitty cuz of the wheels, the kar is perfect!
> 
> 
> ...


 DANG! thats pretty sick, completly ridiculous and unnecessary, but sick none the less. Hey Kurupt is this car in your shop? if so post some pics when its done. 

geoff


----------



## R3Koil (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1980seville_@Jan 12 2004, 06:39 PM
> *
> DANG! thats pretty sick, completly ridiculous and unnecessary, but sick none the less.*


 Aggreed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Peter Pan (Jan 7, 2004)

*BALLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :0 :0


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

That setup is fuckin clean!! CLEAN! Looks like it was made like that. Props


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

WOW... some people just amaze me. LOL BTW, did you do some work on this ride as well?


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

the kar is at a stereo shop that i do work for, i only had the pleasure of doing the headliner and ostrich center console,plus helped get it together, it will be sitting on 26" davins. :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

thats pretty crazy...biggest ive seen was mid 20's inch lcd that folded down from the headliner in a denali...not very practical being right there but it shows that it can be done (not practical meaning the plasma, not the lcd) 



Last edited by enough_talkin at Jan 12 2004, 11:11 AM


----------



## skinnythepmp (Dec 30, 2003)

THAT IS OFF THE HOOK IT MAKES THE ONE IN THE DASH LOOK LIKE A CLOCK RADIO 
HAVE MONEY HAVE BITCHES :thumbsup:


----------



## 306caddy (Oct 10, 2003)

check out the doors on that vehicle. that thing is gonna be pumpin sound


----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)

damn thats a big tv in a car :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Hope the person sitting shotgun has short legs


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

thats kinda big but fuck it u know wha they say bigger is better


----------



## DONNIE-BAKBMPR-509 (Jan 4, 2004)

GAAAAAAAAWLEY...THATS FUKKIN AMAZING.32IN SCREEN 26IN DAVINS CAN YOU SAY BOSS BALLIN WIT OUT A BUDGET..LOFL...THEY BETTER NEVER ASK THAT DUDE AT A DRIVE THRU IF HE NEEDS SUPERSIZED :thumbsup: LOL THATS "THE SICCEST GLASS HOUSE EVER SEEN" GOOD WERK FELLAS.


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

GHETTO FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

Pimpin! Looks like one of those boyz who slap big chroems on Caprices finally got some more money.


----------



## cor3ypwnsyou690 (Nov 11, 2003)

i would be scared of hitting the screen while getting in that thing :-\ looks tight tho


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

The Screen cost more then the dam car did


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Can you get any finished pics of this car?


----------



## skinnythepmp (Dec 30, 2003)

bump for everyone else who hasn't seen it yet!!


----------



## skinnythepmp (Dec 30, 2003)

THIS CAR AINT FINISHED YET !!!! OR WHAT?


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skinnythepmp_@May 2 2004, 12:42 AM
> *THIS CAR AINT FINISHED YET !!!! OR WHAT?*


 the stereo shop finished it!! its done tho, i havent seen it since!


----------



## lowmerc (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey, anyone have any pics of this anymore? The link is dead.

Ta


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Jan 12 2004, 02:03 AM
> *FOR REAL......
> 
> 
> ...


 hope is front passenger is a midget


----------



## lowmerc (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks bud.


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd (Sep 19, 2002)

can someone post the pic up again--all I see is the red X


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FlOsSenHaRd_@Jul 13 2004, 09:38 PM
> *can someone post the pic up again--all I see is the red X*


 i think i've seen it but yeah post it again


----------



## LIL_CARLITTO (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Jan 12 2004, 01:03 AM
> *FOR REAL......
> 
> 
> ...


 DAYUMMM you gotta post up pics of the finished product fo sho..


----------



## 86monteSS (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peter Pan_@Jan 12 2004, 04:41 AM
> *BALLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0*


 Nice monte............. Mine is on the way but with t-tops. But never the less nice ride


----------



## The Assassyn (Aug 13, 2002)

I am in the process of making a custom back seat for my 73 Rivi. Putting a Widscreen Flexvision 24" TV in it. i will post pics when its done.


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

tt


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

I have one of those in the house wonder what it would look like in the Cutty.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

stupididty at its finest


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

a little eccentric, but hey, if you can afford it, then why not?


----------

